# Question about Reinstatement



## Jericho2013 (Jul 17, 2013)

I joined the lodge and Scottish Rite about 18 years ago and about 5 years ago I went into arrears on my dues in both due to unforseen medical bills.  I was very active in the lodge and taught several brothers their degrees.  I have recently petitioned for reinstatement in my lodge and paid double on my back owed dues.  I am currently waiting to talk to the committee.  I have been going up to the lodge for dinner and on practice nights to get refreshed on the degree work.  I'm just not able to go to stated meetings until I get my vote and dues card.  I am wondering is it best to not wear my ring or identify myself as a mason in any way until I get my card back?

Thanks.


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 17, 2013)

I would say not to wear any masonic emblems until you are reinstated


----------



## Jericho2013 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks.  That's what I was thinking as well.  I will have my vote this meeting or the next one depending on how fast the committee moves.


----------



## STEV1E (Jul 21, 2013)

Brother Stephen here Lodge Kenmuir 570 Springburn Glasgow Scotland ure allowed to bear n wear may it be a chain or Ring the Tools n Jewels at anytime after ure passing as an Entered Apprentice the 1st degree my Kind Friend once a Freemason always a Freemason and ure Coverwork n Caution is Recognised all over the World be u a Bearer or not! Brother Stephen Thanks


----------



## Jericho2013 (Jul 22, 2013)

Reinstated tonight.  Feels good to be back in lodge.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## otherstar (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats, and welcome back! I was reinstated a few months ago myself (after a 9 year absence)


----------



## Jericho2013 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks! That's exactly how long I was gone. 9 years out of 18 total. I was just suspended for NPD but never expelled so I need to ask them if those years still count towards my total time in Masonry.  I was still a member of the lodge and a master mason but in arrears of my dues.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 23, 2013)

Jericho2013 said:


> Thanks! That's exactly how long I was gone. 9 years out of 18 total. I was just suspended for NPD but never expelled so I need to ask them if those years still count towards my total time in Masonry.  I was still a member of the lodge and a master mason but in arrears of my dues.



They do not count.  It's years current not calendar years.  Your 50 year pin is now do 59 years after you were raised.  It's like years of service - You were a brother but not a serving brother during those intervening years.


----------



## Brother Maples (Jul 24, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> They do not count.  It's years current not calendar years.  Your 50 year pin is now do 59 years after you were raised.  It's like years of service - You were a brother but not a serving brother during those intervening years.


That is correct. We just went through the same scenario at our lodge.


----------



## Larry48 (Jul 25, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> They do not count.  It's years current not calendar years.  Your 50 year pin is now do 59 years after you were raised.  It's like years of service - You were a brother but not a serving brother during those intervening years.



If he paid all back dues to current wouldn't that make his dues current for all that period he was out and since he has paid for 18 years total shouldn't he get the time credit?


----------



## Roy Vance (Jul 25, 2013)

Larry48 said:


> If he paid all back dues to current wouldn't that make his dues current for all that period he was out and since he has paid for 18 years total shouldn't he get the time credit?



I am under the impression that he should be able to count that time as total time. I went throught the Law book and could not find anything specific on it. I will check with a couple of people here and find out. One of my good friends is a PDDGM, and he should know.


----------



## dbarber (Jul 25, 2013)

I was just reinstated as well, welcome back!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dbarber (Jul 25, 2013)

Brother thomas journeymen 267 jc nj welcome back

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 25, 2013)

Larry48 said:


> If he paid all back dues to current wouldn't that make his dues current for all that period he was out and since he has paid for 18 years total shouldn't he get the time credit?



The answer to that question is likely to differ jurisdiction to jurisdiction so for a local real answer you'd need to go through the Masonic Code for that jurisdiction and check through the Grand Secretary's office.

In California what counts is time served not time paid.  Paying a portion of back dues is to show ability to not be a current charge on the lodge.  Back when I went through the line a brother with a similar story asked the same set of questions and that was the word from the Grand Secretary's office.

As to time served having preference I can see the sense of it.  If a brother wants to remain on the books he can request his dues be remitted.  Dues remissions come to vote annually with the names kept private and I don't recall a no vote at any of those votes.  To stay in good standing all it takes is to ask.  Usually brothers remit because of age or health and usually brothers go NPD for lack of interest but neither of those are the only way it happens.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 25, 2013)

*Art. 321. No Dues During Suspension.* Dues shall not accrue during the suspension of a Brother.

*Art. 323. Effect of Suspension.* Suspension for non-payment of dues has the same effect, except as to instruction for advancement, as suspension for un-Masonic conduct, except that _upon payment of all dues to date of suspension and the current dues _(italics mine), the Brother becomes reinstated without any action of the Lodge unless such suspension has continued for more than three years.

Under GLoTX Law, to be reinstated after having been suspended for NPD requires that the Brother pay the dues for the year he was suspended plus the current years dues.  I believe that that is what the Brother meant when he said he paid "double", i.e., 2 years dues. He does not get credit for the years he was suspended, nor does he have to pay the dues for those years.


----------



## Jericho2013 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> *Art. 321. No Dues During Suspension.* Dues shall not accrue during the suspension of a Brother.
> 
> *Art. 323. Effect of Suspension.* Suspension for non-payment of dues has the same effect, except as to instruction for advancement, as suspension for un-Masonic conduct, except that _upon payment of all dues to date of suspension and the current dues _(italics mine), the Brother becomes reinstated without any action of the Lodge unless such suspension has continued for more than three years.
> 
> Under GLoTX Law, to be reinstated after having been suspended for NPD requires that the Brother pay the dues for the year he was suspended plus the current years dues. I believe that that is what the Brother meant when he said he paid "double", i.e., 2 years dues. He does not get credit for the years he was suspended, nor does he have to pay the dues for those years.



You are correct about that regarding paying double.  I am going to pay back all the years I was gone just because the lodge deserves that money in my opinion.  In addition to that I am buying an endowment.


----------

